# Wood Rot repair under sidelight



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I think you are going to find that it will rot out pretty quickly.

You theoretically could pull the sidelite and put another one in but again I think the effort might wasted on fixing that door.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Windows on Wash is right--That's some rather advanced carpentry---I have done that repair several times---that side light must be removed-

to make it look truly professional you will need clamps, a surface planer,table saw and a router with an assortment of bits and a multi tool or back saw.

If you have the desire,I'll walk you through it---a filler panel will be needed while the work is done----I could do it in 6 to 8 hours---you might need three times as long---that is a common door and might be easier to just replace,as you will have rotting wood in the floor structure and fixing the side light won't address that.---Mike----


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

oh'mike said:


> you will have rotting wood in the floor structure and fixing the side light won't address that.---Mike----


 That's the first issue to address. sy, you saisd you were dealing with other "minor" rot. It might not be as minor as you think, you are filling the rot you can see. Find the source of the water and correct that problem first. Then, if the rot doesn't go too high in that light, a panel and trim plan, while not "truly professional," could be structually and aesthetically acceptable. If this is one of a pair, you'll have to do same trim scheme on other one so they look like they're " s'posed to be that way."


----------

